# ähnlichen Bildausschnitt finden



## PSHans (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

folgende Ausgangssituation:
ich habe 2 Bilder aufgenommen mit Stativ, die einen möglichst gleichen Bildausschitt zeigen (aufgenommen mit 2 verschiedenen Digitalkameras).

Ich brauche:
Ich brauche 5 verschiedene markante 250x200 pixel große Bildausschnitte, um die qualität der beiden Kameras zu vergleichen.

Jetzt die Frage:
ist es möglich, bei leicht versetzten Aufnahmewinkeln, dennoch die gleichen Bildausschnitte sehr genau aber dennoch automatisch auswählen zu lassen (in Photoshop oder evtl. mit einem Plugin oder auch in einem anderen programm)?

Gruß Hanske


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Automatisiert - würde ich mal behaupten - geht das nicht. Aber was spricht denn dagegen,
die 5 Ausschnitte manuell auszuwählen? Um dabei die möglichst gleichen Ausschnitte zu
 bekommen kannst Du ja beide Bilder in einem Dokument übereinander legen, mit dem
 Ebenenmodus "Differenz" einigermaßen angleichen und dann mittels des Auswahlwerkzeugs 
den gleichen Ausschnitt der zwei Ebenen (Kamera 1 und Kamera 2) auswählen und in ein
 neues Dokument kopieren.

Grüße


----------



## PSHans (16. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.

Dagegen spricht, dass diese Tätigkeit sehr sehr oft wiederholt werden muss. Ich versuche diese Tätigkeit zu automatisieren, denn jedesmal manuell die bestimmten Bereiche wiederzusuchen ist sehr zeitintensiv. Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten/Ideen dies irgendwie zu automatisieren?

Gruß Hans


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Januar 2008)

Du wirst vorher die Bilder manuell angleichen müssen. Dann könnte man mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug die gewünschten Ausschnitte aufziehen. Am besten daraus noch eine Maske erstellen damit man die Auswahl jederzeit wiederherstellen kann.

Dann wieder die Bildebene aktivieren und per Strg+J die Ausschnitte auf eine eigene Ebene befördern.

Nun auf: 

- Datei
-- Automatisieren
--- Fotos freistellen und gerade ausrichten

Jetzt hat man die Ausschnitte schon mal als einzelne Bilder.

Da ich nicht so der Skripter bin könnte vielleicht noch jemand helfen wie man diese einzelnen Bilder automatisiert in einen Ordner packt.


Alex


----------



## PSHans (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo Alexander,

danke, aber da stellt sich nun die Frage, wie soll ich die beiden Bilder ausrichten? Denn ich darf natürlich keine verzerrungen reinbringen, das verfälscht das ergebniss. Per Differenz kann man die Bilder nicht deckungsgleich bringen, wegen der leicht versetzten aufnahme. mit photomerge gehts auch nicht. Auch eine Maske mit den einzelnen Auswahlen auf die neue Aufnahme manuell angleichen geht zwecks perspektivischer verzerrung nicht. 

*verzweifel*

Gruß, Hanske


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Januar 2008)

Da wirst du schon im Vorfeld (Bilderstellung) mit genauerer Ausrichtung arbeiten müssen. Ich mache das selber nicht aber könnte mir vorstellen das die Profis bestimmt irgendwelche Markierungen etc. verwenden.


Alex


----------



## PSHans (16. Januar 2008)

Danke Dir.

Evtl kann jemand hierzu zu solchen Markierungen oder anderen Hilfsmitteln Informationen geben, wie man ein Bild mit verschiedenen Kameras aus absolut gleichem blickwinkel und entfernung aufnehmen könnte (ich weiß, passt nicht ganz hier her) aber dennoch.

Danke im Vorfeld
Hans


----------



## Leola13 (16. Januar 2008)

Hai,

das Problem sind die verschiedenen Kameras. 

Wenn du nur eine hättest mit verschiedenen Objektiven, könntest du evtl mit einer Sucherscheibe mit Raster arbeiten.

So wird dir aber nur der Weg bleiben eine Art Masstab mitzufotografieren und die Ausrichtung anhand dieses Masstabes vorzunehmen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (16. Januar 2008)

Nun, per Scripting - Bitte Suchfunktion benutzen - müsste man das zweite Bild über das Erste laufen lassen ( X und y verschieben ) und schauen, wo das Ergebnis per Difference am Geringsten ist, ergo am Dunkelsten. Das sollte die Position für die beste Deckungsgleichheit bringen.

Andere Idee ist es, per Weichzeichner oder Ähnlich die Bilder erstmal zu simplifizieren, dann die oben genannte Suche laufen zu lassen, dann das Ergebnis ( Verschiebung x/y ) auf die originalen Bilder anwenden -> Ergebnis könnte genauer werden.

Zeitaufwendig auch für den Rechner  mfg chmee


----------



## PSHans (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo Stefan, hallo chmee!

Danke! @Stefan: wie könnte man so einen Maßstab umsetzen? Oder evtl. mit Kimme und Korn arbeiten? Hast Du dazu genauere Ideen?

@chmee: zum thema die beiden Bilder übereinander zu bringen hab ich nun schon sehr viel ausprobiert, die Blickwinkel sind leider zu unterschiedlich, mit versch. Kameras kriegt man das einfach nicht besser hin (da die Optiken auch total anders sind), mit einem Testbild welches jedoch Kimme und Korn besäße, könnte man doch eigentlich die Bilder durchs Kameraauge wenigstens 99%ig ausrichten? 

Aber wie könnte man das konkret anstellen?

Gruß Hanske


----------



## Leola13 (16. Januar 2008)

Hai,



PSHans hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Stefan, hallo chmee!
> 
> Danke! @Stefan: wie könnte man so einen Maßstab umsetzen? Oder evtl. mit Kimme und Korn arbeiten? Hast Du dazu genauere Ideen?
> 
> Gruß Hanske



Zur Zeit nicht, das war ein spontaner Einfall. Vielleicht fällt mir ja was ein.

Nachtrag :
Vielleicht ein schwarzes (?) Dreieck (?) mit Massstab (?) unten links im Bild.
An dem könnte man evtl. automatisch auch ausrichten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## PSHans (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

das ist auch eine gute Idee. Kannst Du mir auch einen Tipp geben, wie man auf dieses schwarze Dreieck automatisch ausrichten könnte?

Danke

Gruß Hanske


----------

